# Italia - Grecia. 12 ottobre ore 20.45. Tv e Streaming.



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2019)

Tornano le nazionali e torna l'Italia per partita valevole per le qualificazioni ad euro 2020. La squadra di Mancini ha vinto tutte le partite fino ad oggi. Potrebbe anche festeggiare l'aritmetica qualificazione con tre turni d'anticipo già contro la Grecia, in caso di vittoria azzurra e sconfitta della Finlandia ( attualmente seconda a 6 punti)

Italia - Grecia si giocherà all' Olimpico di Roma in diretta dalle 20.45 sulla Rai

Azzurri in maglia... verde --) http://www.milanworld.net/italia-maglia-verde-contro-la-grecia-foto-vt81597.html#post1938602


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tornano le nazionali e torna l'Italia per partita valevole per le qualificazioni ad euro 2020. La squadra di Mancini ha vinto tutte le partite fino ad oggi. Potrebbe anche festeggiare l'aritmetica qualificazione con tre turni d'anticipo già contro la Grecia, in caso di vittoria azzurra e sconfitta della Finlandia ( attualmente seconda a 6 punti)
> 
> Italia - Grecia si giocherà all' Olimpico di Roma in diretta dalle 20.45 sulla Rai
> 
> Azzurri in maglia... verde --) http://www.milanworld.net/italia-maglia-verde-contro-la-grecia-foto-vt81597.html#post1938602



up


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tornano le nazionali e torna l'Italia per partita valevole per le qualificazioni ad euro 2020. La squadra di Mancini ha vinto tutte le partite fino ad oggi. Potrebbe anche festeggiare l'aritmetica qualificazione con tre turni d'anticipo già contro la Grecia, in caso di vittoria azzurra e sconfitta della Finlandia ( attualmente seconda a 6 punti)
> 
> Italia - Grecia si giocherà all' Olimpico di Roma in diretta dalle 20.45 sulla Rai
> 
> Azzurri in maglia... verde --) http://www.milanworld.net/italia-maglia-verde-contro-la-grecia-foto-vt81597.html#post1938602



.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2019)

Finlandia che intanto ha perso. All'Italia basta una vittoria per qualificarsi con tre turni d'anticipo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2019)

*Formazioni ufficiali.
*
*Italia (4-3-3): Donnarumma; D’Ambrosio, Bonucci, Acerbi, Spinazzola; Verratti, Jorginho, Barella; Chiesa, Immobile, Insigne.

Grecia (4-3-1-2): Paschalakis; Bakakis, Chatzidiakos, Siovas, Stafylidis; Zeca, Kourbelis, Bouchalakis; Bakasetas; Limnios, Koulouris*.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2019)

Questo Zekka da dove è uscito?


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Ottobre 2019)

sta italia è di una noia mortale. 

per me è pure peggio che guardare una partita del milan, visto che manca pure il coinvolgimento affettivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Zekka da dove è uscito?



Gioca nel Copenaghen pippone ovviamente..


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Ottobre 2019)

I greci randellano come nei peggiori campi di periferia, ma noi non stiamo facendo praticamente niente. Gente come spinazzola e D'Ambrosio non è ad un livello da nazionale, e anche chiesa, al momento


----------



## Dany20 (12 Ottobre 2019)

Brutta Italia ma la Grecia si chiude bene.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2019)

Questa Italia le ha vinte tutte......mah, o stasera sono in giornata no assoluta oppure sto girone è proprio robetta eh


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Ottobre 2019)

Sembriamo l'Arabia Saudita, non so se sia già stato detto.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Ottobre 2019)

pensando a Ventura mi sembra un miracolo sta Italia 7/7


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Ottobre 2019)

Questa squadra É proprio nella.

Gioca alla grandissima.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Ottobre 2019)

Vittoria abbastanza casuale, la Grecia a risultato ancora in bilico ha avuto le occasioni più pericolose della partita  bene così in ogni caso, se non altro la prossima estate non si dovrà assistere alla televisione ad una manifestazione internazionale


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Ottobre 2019)

Finalmente una bella nazionale, magari un pò fortunata ma finalmente si gioca e si vince serenamente

Comunque D'Ambrosio vale 3 Calabria


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Ottobre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vittoria abbastanza casuale, la Grecia a risultato ancora in bilico ha avuto le occasioni più pericolose della partita  bene così in ogni caso, se non altro la prossima estate non si dovrà assistere alla televisione ad una manifestazione internazionale



Mah! Casuale.... abbiamo giocato solo noi. 75% di possesso palla, il 90% del tempo si é giocati nella loro metá campo. Hanno fatto due contropiede casualimsu palla,persa una parta di Donnarumma e un tiro sull’esterno della rete. Loro hanno parcheggiato l’autobus davanti all,porta, come ormai fanno abitualmente i nostri avversari e noi , come sempre, prima o poi lo scardiniamo (con una grande giocata tra l’altro).


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah! Casuale.... abbiamo giocato solo noi. 75% di possesso palla, il 90% del tempo si é giocati nella loro metá campo. Hanno fatto due contropiede casualimsu palla,persa una parta di Donnarumma e un tiro sull’esterno della rete. Loro hanno parcheggiato l’autobus davanti all,porta, come ormai fanno abitualmente i nostri avversari e noi , come sempre, prima o poi lo scardiniamo (con una grande giocata tra l’altro).



Non abbiamo giocato una partita particolarmente brillante, tuttavia credo che abbiamo meritato ampiamente la vittoria: oltre al possesso palla, abbiamo concluso 8 volte nello specchio della porta (su un totale di 20 tiri) contro l'1 su 8 della Grecia. Gli Ellenici non hanno fatto altro che randellare e difendere per tutta la durata dell'incontro, con due sole occasioni, queste sì assai casuali. Vincere 2-0 contro un avversario che si chiude e basta, pur non giocando bene, è un buon risultato.


----------



## Raryof (13 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah! Casuale.... abbiamo giocato solo noi. 75% di possesso palla, il 90% del tempo si é giocati nella loro metá campo. Hanno fatto due contropiede casualimsu palla,persa una parta di Donnarumma e un tiro sull’esterno della rete. Loro hanno parcheggiato l’autobus davanti all,porta, come ormai fanno abitualmente i nostri avversari e noi , come sempre, prima o poi lo scardiniamo (con una grande giocata tra l’altro).



Ho letto nell'altro topic che siamo davvero robetta, peggio di 2 anni fa addirittura, non so come si faccia a scrivere robe così ridicole, forse perché siamo milanisti e tutto è intossicato per noi.
La Grecia ieri ha creato un paio di occasioni su errori banali, forse un paio, avessero giocato per vincere ne avrebbero presi 7 o 8.
Queste sono le qualificazioni, ciò che conta è vincere e passare il turno il prima possibile, ora ci sono 6 mesi per inserire altri giovani e poi abbiamo l'inizio dell'europeo in casa, quindi l'occasione è ghiottissima
Per me Mancini all'europeo non toglierà mai Bernardeschi dall'11, la sua Italia era partita con lui, un altro che giocherà sicuro è Sensi ma bisogna vedere chi tra Verratti e Sensi farà da trequartista di supporto, io direi Verratti.
Per me ci andiamo con questi di base

Donnarumma
D'Ambrosio Bonucchi Chiellini Emerson
Barella Jorginho
Bernardeschi Verratti Insigne
Kean

Siamo piuttosto impacchettati pure in panca, Chiesa, Castrovilli, un fottìo di centrali, Sensi, Tonali,Romagnoli, Immobile (a me fa pena però), Belotti, lo stesso Zaniolo, Balotelli e altri che dimentico, abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per arrivare fino in fondo, penso sarà un europeo aperto e a 'sto giro i giocatori ci sono al contrario di 4 anni fa dove abbiamo schierato un obbrobrio di squadra inguardabile.


----------

